# creatine



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

what does this stuff actually add to your diet. im guessing its an energy source before you train

i tried it and never felt the benefits, that was tablet form tho.

currently using creatine which you take 5 drops 10 mins before you train. never felt any extra from it tho.

what should i be taken???


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Creatine is a branched chain amino acid, mainly found in red meat. Basically it is a cell volumiser, and forces water into the muscle to get that fuller look. I have never heard of it beng used for energy before a workout.......??????

It is a very good supplement and many people take it. I would not recommend liquid or tablet formed creatine as the dosages are very low and a bit of a rip off to be honest. There are many links on this forum reagrding creatine - have a search around and read a few to get a better idea etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Creatine is a chemical that is used to fuel muscle contraction within the first 10 seconds of activity... (I think 10 seconds is correct...) It is found naturally in the body and in all red meats. It forces water into the cells as a side effect. This is not what it is intended to do, but as it upsets the concentration within a cell it naturally encourages water to enter the cell to balance things out again.

I would reccomend takingg it in powdered form with come fruit juice to supplement your diet. You should see that your body weight will incerease slightly mainly due to water retention and that your power will also increase slightly as a result.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

as lauren says, the liquid is complete crap IMO also. seen reports that the actual content is only 5% of whats stated.

also as lauren says its a volumiser, so it forces water to the muscle. you need to use it with simple carbs because an insulin spike is needed to force the creatine in.

there are a few supplemant retailers on the board who would be more than happy to say from there experiences. but ive used maximuscles "creati-something 8000" a few years back and it was just too sickly. mmmm flavoured pure sugar with extra sweeteners to boot!!! but it worked, wouldnt have it again though. you can buy creatine monohydrate powder on its own or mixed with a sugar source. buying the powder on its own is the best bet. then have some grape or orange juice with it for a sugar source.

also, keep water intake high when using it. ive seen/heard people with torn muscles attributed to creatine


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I must admit I get a lot of good feedback from people who have used Reflex XXL Matrix - say its nice flavoured and easy to drink!

Also Dymatize CTS is also very good and worth giving recognition to!

They are the main 2 I hear good comments about.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

see my subliminal message below from my book text...

Creatine monohydrate provides nutritional support by supporting the body's natural ability to regenerate the primary *energy* immediately available to working muscle, creatine monohydrate has the potential to increase optimal work output in activities such as weight-lifting and sprinting.

The working muscles used during short-term, high intensity exercise demand tremendous, immediate *energy*. The *energy* consumed by muscles is primarily adenosine triphosphate (ATP). During high intensity exercise, the demand in working muscles for ATP increases several hundredfold as compared to muscles at rest. ATP is stored only in limited supplies in muscle cells, however; maintaining peak performance requires these levels to be replenished constantly.

Creatine phosphate acts as the primary re-supplier of ATP levels for high intensity efforts lasting up to and around 25 seconds. Up to 95% of the body's total creatine content is stored in skeletal muscle, 60% of which is stored in the form of creatine phosphate. During muscle contractions ATP is hydrolyzed to adenosine diphosphate (ADP). Creatine phosphate regenerates ATP levels by breaking down and lending the phosphate (1). Due to the important role creatine plays in recharging ATP levels, researchers and athletes are focusing on how they can raise levels of creatine in the body.

Neither creatine phosphate nor ATP can be directly supplemented in the diet. Creatine phosphate levels will increase, however, with a rise in total creatine levels. Creatine is manufactured in the body by arginine, glycine, and methionine. In the diet it is found in meat, especially red meat. A mixed diet supplies an average of 1g per day, while a vegetarian diet relies almost exclusively on the body's ability to manufacture creatine (not the best idea). Higher levels of creatine can be derived from creatine monohydrate, a supplemental form of creatine which has been shown to raise total plasma levels of creatine.

It has been theorized that a limited supply of ATP is one of the major limiting factors in maintaining peak muscle performance. Clinical studies have demonstrated that in increasing total creatine pools through supplementation can increase maximum performance for short-duration, high-impact efforts. Creatine supplementation increases the level of peak torque production during repeated bouts of maximal voluntary muscle contractions. Supplementing with creatine monohydrate provides an easier time maintaining target speeds towards the end of each exercise bout.

So you should see what I'm getting at here... use creatine to improve your ability to lifty heavier weights for longer periods... the whole cell volumizing thing is over blown. The amount of creatine needed for supplementation is around 2g a day on workout days only for optimal levels. If you have trouble absorbing creatine take it in 4 spread dosages over the day (aka 500mg a dose) or take only 1 g and spread over the day.

Cheers!

<o ="">  ></o>  >


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes its very good for strength, stamina, endurance and also cell volumising! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :lift:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

ATP and ADP...

Damn I was trying my best to think back to my A-Level's and couldn't remeber the name of these chemicals :/


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

V12 is my favorite by Sans Nutrition.............Probably the most expensive but it tasts good and mixes good and I felt gains from it.

Also in old people that have atrophied muscles there were deficiencies in creatine.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

right now I've been testing storm from ultimate nutrition at about only 1g a day and its pretty good, the muscle biopsies say its loading fine, which to me means I can use less than even normal. Now idea I weigh in at 278 right now and I only need 1g a day.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> right now I've been testing storm from ultimate nutrition at about only 1g a day and its pretty good, the muscle biopsies say its loading fine, which to me means I can use less than even normal. Now idea I weigh in at 278 right now and I only need 1g a day.


You had muscle biopsies done!  ouch  . now that is sacrifice for science!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG

That would ruin a good chest workout


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

SD I don't guess at any of this.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

That geezer in ur pic has a little chest... is it a pic of u SD as u didnt reference 

Chefx...fair play for puttin urself through that for others


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> That geezer in ur pic has a little chest... is it a pic of u SD as u didnt reference


LOL

I dont use creatine. I never noticed anything from it. I have tried 3 different kinds and not a damn thing for me. I haven't used creatine in years.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

winger... you shouldnt notice the difference from creatine unless your current diet is really bad (as most are aka wrong food choices)

It should be very very suttle at best, don't think of it as a drug but as another food you should have for variety (in small enough amounts)

hmm $15 for 400g of creatinbe at 1g per use thats 400 doses and only 4 doses max a week thats 100 days woth at $15 so 60 cents a week (4g) or is that around 30 pence a week in pounds?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks ChefX, I quess I should go buy some then. I just can see spending money on stuff that is not working for me. Thanks again ChefX.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

winger in the alchemy it explains about supps better and covers why you take them. Everyone keeps looking at supps to be steroids, their not, they are additional food choices that improve the diet. So your diet needs to be perfect 9not good or ok but perfect) then add in the supps in the order I layed out and you will get exactly out of them what I say in there. Its that simple.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I will do that. I actually have a question for you. Right now I am taking this coloidal minerals with vitamins. Kinda strong liquid actually. I think I am sleeping better actually. Are coloidal minerals any good? Dont laugh yet, but did you ever hear that tape "Dead doctors dont lie?"


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> That geezer in ur pic has a little chest... is it a pic of u SD as u didnt reference
> 
> Chefx...fair play for puttin urself through that for others


Lol, I would love definition like that, almost like I had no skin!  better than being a skinny git like u DB 

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

:boohoo:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Danny,

You may find the link here helpful.

Its an article all about creatine. A little extra reading won't harm


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

winger said:


> I will do that. I actually have a question for you. Right now I am taking this coloidal minerals with vitamins. Kinda strong liquid actually. I think I am sleeping better actually. Are coloidal minerals any good? Dont laugh yet, but did you ever hear that tape "Dead doctors dont lie?"


Your joking right? 

I have heard the tape and researched it.

I don't use them.

I have tried them.

I have researched them.

I still don't use them.

reedit below:

From the tape And reality

Since physicians have a life expectancy of only 58 years, how can you trust them with maintaining your health? 
Actually, physicians have a greater life expectancy (averaging 75-88 years) than the general population.

Mercury amalgam used in dental fillings causes multiple sclerosis. 
Not supported by any clinical research.

Many Americans suffer from "malabsorption disease." 
Certain diseases exist in which people have difficulty absorbing nutrients. However, Wallach is referring to a nonexistent condition which, like the long discredited idea of autointoxication, is based on concepts that ignore scientific research on gastrointestinal tract functioning.

Cystic fibrosis is preventable and 100% curable in its early stages. 
This statement is completely unfounded.

Five cultures around the world have average lifespans of 120-140 years. The key to their longevity is the consumption of colloidal mineral waters ("glacier milk"). 
No such long-lived cultures exist or ever has.

Claims to have authored over 70 articles in peer-reviewed journals as well as several medical texts. 
Searchs of standard indexes have turned up only a handful of publications, nearly all of which are of dubious quality and MLM.

Claims to have performed 20,500 animal and human autopsies while working as a veterinarian in St. Louis. 
Even if veterinarians and naturopaths were allowed to conduct human autopsies (which they are not), Wallach would had to have performed them at a rate of 6 per day, 5 days a week, for 12 years in addition to his other duties and while authoring his numerous (though unfindable) articles.

Standard vitamins are not digested but pass out in the feces still in tablet form. 
An unsubstantiated anecdote.

States that 50% of 70-year-old Americans have Alzheimer's disease. 
The actual figure for Americans between 65-74 years of age is 3.9%.

Claims to have cured cases of porcine Alzheimers. 
Pigs don't get Alzheimer's disease.

Greying hair and facial wrinkles at any age are due to a copper deficiency. 
Not supported by clinical research.

Cardiomyopathy is solely the result of a selenium deficiency. 
Cardiomyopathy is a group of heart-muscle disorders with several different causes.

All aneurysms (over 40 different kinds) are due to a copper deficiency. 
Not supported by clinical research.

Male-pattern baldness is due to a tin deficiency. 
Not supported by clinical research.

Bell's palsy is the result of a calcium deficiency. 
The usual cause is compression of the facial nerve.

Diabetes and hypoglycemia are due to vanadium and chromium deficiencies. 
Not supported by clinical research.

Sodium consumption is unrelated to high blood pressure in humans. 
As evidence he notes that cows use salt licks, but don't suffer from high blood pressure. Animals use salt licks as needed. Sodium intake affects blood pressure in people who are salt-sensitive and over do salt intake from proccessed foods.

Periodontal disease is the result of a calcium deficiency and is not influenced by the quality of oral hygiene. 
Not supported by clinical research.

All low back pain is due to osteoporosis. 
An absurd idea; the most common causes are muscle and ligament strains from overexertion.

Metallic minerals (i.e., regular vitamins and minerals) are only 8-12% absorbable while colloidal minerals are 98% absorbable. 
No data support such a claim; the figures appear to have been pulled out of thin air.

The human body transports, stores, and uses minerals in colloidal form. 
This is simply not true; minerals inevitably occur either as mineral salts, compounded with proteins or lipids, or as enzymal and hormonal components.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, I have heard the tape too and the guys sounds good to hear but Chef's post was awesome.

Thanks Chef...... :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I do take what I hear with a grain of salt. Thanks for clearing up that tape. He does sound convincing though. It does seem like I sleep better though.  Maybe I will just up the calcium and call it quits.........lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh Winger, just up the Valarian Root, Melatonin, and the L-Triptophan and you will sleep really hard!!!!!!

After the "6" pack of beer this will compliment the mix above

Why "I" otta!!!!!!! :axe:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Oh Winger, just up the Valarian Root, Melatonin, and the L-Triptophan and you will sleep really hard!!!!!!
> 
> After the "6" pack of beer this will compliment the mix above
> 
> Why "I" otta!!!!!!! :axe:


Oh damn, why didn't he just say so. Silly me

I will try that. For some reason the ghb needs a little kick................lol


----------

